# Fischbouletten, gibts da ein Geheimrezept???



## Nauke (13. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ein Freund von mir fährt jedes Jahr zu DKW - Treffen(Oldtimer )

Dort ist auch regelmäßig einer aus der Region Hamburg und bereitet/verkauft
Fischbouletten.

Die sollen einzigartig sein.

Er fragt immer,"du hast doch genug Fisch, mach doch mal Bouletten".

Und ich antworte immer, ich habe kein richtiges Rezept um mit dem Kumpel
aus HH mitzuhalten.

Also, lange Frage - kurzer Sinn, ich suche das ultimative Rezept.

Ausgangsprodukt soll bei mir Seefischfilets sein.

Kenne Fischbouletten nur aus Großküchen zu DDR Zeiten und die waren
alles andere als legger.

Nun bin ich mal gespannt, wer meinen und den meines freundes Geschmack
trifft#h


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Fischbouletten, gibts da ein Geheimrezept???*

schau mal da: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#frik


----------



## Nauke (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Fischbouletten, gibts da ein Geheimrezept???*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> schau mal da: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#frik




Hi Franzl,

der Link ist nicht ohne, muß auch noch alles angebotene prüfen.

Aber ich habe mehr an ein richtiges geheimes hausrezept gedacht.

Wer gibt es frei, ich verrate es auch nicht weiter:m


----------



## forellenudo (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Fischbouletten, gibts da ein Geheimrezept???*



> Aber ich habe mehr an ein richtiges geheimes hausrezept gedacht.


Wenns dir einer verraten würde,dann wäre es doch nicht mehr geheim,oder?|kopfkrat :m


----------



## Nauke (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Fischbouletten, gibts da ein Geheimrezept???*



			
				forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns dir einer verraten würde,dann wäre es doch nicht mehr geheim,oder?|kopfkrat :m




Klar iss es dann noch geheim, ich verrats ja nicht weiter:m


----------



## KirstenS (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Fischbouletten, gibts da ein Geheimrezept???*

Ich werde heute abend mal Oma´s Kochrezepte durchforsten und Dir dann Bescheid  :b    geben.

Kirsten


----------



## sundfisher (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Fischbouletten, gibts da ein Geheimrezept???*

Mach es so einfach wie möglich:

Seelachs und etwas Speck durch den Fleischwolf drehen, mit Eier, Salz Pfeffer und Fischgewürz in einer geeigneten Schale / Schüssel vermengen und ca. ½ Stunde ziehen lassen. Eine Pfanne bei mittlerer Hitze anwärmen und Butter schmelzen. Aus der Masse einen Knödel drehen und in der Pfanne plattdrücken (fingerdick) nun an beiden Seiten bräune und schwupps sind die Bulletten fertig. Das ist ein Grundrezept, mach ein paar Versuche mit Gewürzen eigener Wahl und wenn es schmeckt hör auf mit dem experimentieren. Sag niemandem wie du das Grundrezept abgewandelt hast und schon hast du dein eigenes geheimes Rezept. Noch eines, die meisten gekauften Fischbuletten sind aus der Fritteuse........


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Fischbouletten, gibts da ein Geheimrezept???*

Also ich als gelernter Koch kenne die nur aus *vorgegartem* Fisch!

Probier mal das:
4 Scheiben Toastbrot,
5 Eßl. Schlagsahne,
400 g gegartes Fischfleisch (z. B. Kabeljau, Hecht oder Lengfisch),
2 Eier,
1/2 Bund Dill,
Salz,
frisch gemahlener Pfeffer,
1/2 Teel. abgeriebene unbehandelte Zitronenschale,
3 Eßl. Sonnenblumenöl,
1 Spritzer Sesamöl,

Brot entrinden und mit Sahne begießen. Fisch von Haut und Gräten lösen und fein hacken. Eingeweichtes Brot, Fisch und Eier verkneten. Dill abspülen und fein schneiden.Dill unter den Fischteig mischen. Mit Salz, Pfeffer und etwas Zitronenschale abschmecken. Teig zu Frikadellen formen. Sonnenblumen- und Sesamöl in einer Pfanne erhitzen. Frikadellen darin bei mittlerer Hitze von jeder Seite vier bis fünf Minuten goldbraun braten.


----------



## Nauke (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Fischbouletten, gibts da ein Geheimrezept???*

#h 

die Sache nimmt doch langsam an Form an#6 

Das mit dem Speck habe ich jetzt schon an verschiedenen Stellen gelesen. Da wäre ich nie drauf gekommen.

Mit dem vorgegarten Fisch ist neu. Zu welchem Zweck dient der Spritzer
Sesamöl, hab ich noch nie verwendet.|kopfkrat #h


----------



## sunny (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Fischbouletten, gibts da ein Geheimrezept???*

Was heißte denn vorgegart? Gekocht, gebraten, gedünstet, gegrillt oder wat|kopfkrat ?


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Fischbouletten, gibts da ein Geheimrezept???*

Kochen tut man Fisch grundsätzlich nicht !!!
Gedünstet geht!

Seesamöl hat einen intensiveren Eigengeschmack wie Sonnenblumenöl.
Kann man aber auch weglassen.


----------



## Pilkman (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Fischbouletten, gibts da ein Geheimrezept???*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 1/2 Bund Dill
> ....



Dill ist für mich auch eine absolute Pflichtzutat an Fischfrikadellen. 
Statt eingeweichtem Weissbrot oder Brötchen nehme ich aber lieber zarte Haferflocken z.B. von Kölln. 

Im übrigen mache ich an den durchgedrehten rohen Fisch nur noch Eier, Salz, Pfeffer und evtl. etwas Speck. Von meist mit Geschmacksverstärkern zugepappten Gewürzmischungen und ähnlichem halte ich überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Trollvater (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Fischbouletten, gibts da ein Geheimrezept???*

Hallo Boardi !!#h 
So mache ich Fischfrikadellen.:m 

Fischfrikadellen

750 g Fischfilet waschen in Stücke schneiden, durch die feine Scheibe des Fleischwolfes drehen
2 Zwiebeln schälen und fein würfeln
2 Scheiben Toast fein zerreiben und mit Fisch
1 Ei
1 Päckchen TK 8-Kräuter, Zwiebeln, Salz und Pfeffer vermischen

Aus der Masse flache ovale Frikadellen formen. Fett in einer Pfanne erhitzen und die Frikadellen darin goldbraun braten.#6


----------



## Pilkman (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Fischbouletten, gibts da ein Geheimrezept???*



			
				Trollvater schrieb:
			
		

> ... 2 Zwiebeln schälen und fein würfeln...



Die habe ich oben in meinem Rezept auch vergessen... #h


----------



## Nauke (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Fischbouletten, gibts da ein Geheimrezept???*

Also heute hab ichs nicht mehr ausgehalten und mich ans Werk gemacht.

1000g Dorsch/Köhlerfilets - halb und halb
3 Zwiebeln
3 Eier
200g weißen Speck
2 Scheiben Toastbrot ( im frisch aufgesetztem Sud für Brathering gequellt)
1 EL Senfkörner
kräftig Pfeffer und Salz
Bund Dill
in halb und halb Sonja und Butter gebraten.

Ergebnis: ich war nicht so begeistert, warscheinlich Filets verwöhnt.

Meine Nachbarn, eingeladen als Versuchskarnickel, konnten nicht genug
bekommen. Meiner Tochter und meiner Frau gings wie mir, kann man esssen
- na ja. Mein angehender Schwiegersohn hat richtig rein gehauen.

Also für unsere Gäste wars richtig was feines (nicht gehäuchelt, konnte man sehen) für uns wars, na ja, geht.

Ja, da muß ich wohl noch ein bissel experimentieren um meinen/famelies
Geschmacksnerv zu treffen.

Mal sehen wie meine "Brat - Dorsch/Köhlerfilets" werden.|wavey:


----------



## Joka (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Fischbouletten, gibts da ein Geheimrezept???*

könnte dran liegen das du in halb und halb Sonja und Butter gebraten hast :q

heisst deine Frau Sonja |kopfkrat :m


----------



## Nauke (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Fischbouletten, gibts da ein Geheimrezept???*



			
				Joka schrieb:
			
		

> könnte dran liegen das du in halb und halb Sonja und Butter gebraten hast :q
> 
> heisst deine Frau Sonja |kopfkrat :m



Nee, Angelika:l 

Sonja, Sahna und die dritte|kopfkrat black out sind die besten Mitbringsel
des Ostens, super Magarienen zum Braten und Backen|wavey:


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Fischbouletten, gibts da ein Geheimrezept???*

Gude an alle Boulettenfans,

wer ein Video über die Zubereitung der Fischfrikadellen möchte, soll mir einfach eine E-Mail schreiben. :m

Guten Hunger... #h
Zanderfänger


----------

